# Problem installing Horde

## gilxa1226

I'm trying to install horde on my server so I can get IMP and all the other programs up and running.  I follow all the directions in the INSTALL file, I have php compiled with imap support, the mySQL server has the database and horde user.  When I try and run the config/test.php page, however, I get this error:

  [quote] Warning: Failed opening '/home/httpd/htdocs/horde/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/php/includes:/usr/lib/php:/home/httpd/htdocs/horde') in Unknown on line 0 [/quote]

   I don't know why this is doing this, running phpinfo() works fine on my webserver.  Any help would be grand.  Thanks in advance.[/quote]

----------

## gfdsa

it says to you very clear that it cant finde the file for including, locate the file and add it to the path in your php.ini, dont forget to 

HUP apache

----------

## gilxa1226

the error message outputs my path and in that is '/home/httpd/htdocs/horde' that is the directory where the test.php file resides.  One other question, what exactly does HUP Apache mean.  Sorry, I'm not up on the abbreviations.

----------

## gfdsa

are you sure apache can get inside your gome directory? there may be a permission problem

killall -HUP apache

or

killall -1 apache

means for apache to reread settings

----------

## gilxa1226

the /home/httpd/htdocs is apaches main home directory, so I don't see why it wouldn't be able to go into it, I have restarted apache many times also.  I have squirrelmail installed and it didn't have any problems.

----------

## gfdsa

 *gilxa1226 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> When I try and run the config/test.php page, however, I get this error:
> 
>  *Quote:*    Warning: Failed opening '/home/httpd/htdocs/horde/test.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/php/includes:/usr/lib/php:/home/httpd/htdocs/horde') in Unknown on line 0 
> ...

 

you say its config/test.php but you have horde/test.php

is it misstyped?

----------

## gilxa1226

tester.  It is in the /home/httpd/htdocs/horde/ directory

----------

## gfdsa

and what is the file you call?

----------

## gilxa1226

test.php

----------

## gfdsa

i dont want to dissapoint you, but IMO the system just does not find the file

----------

## gilxa1226

So I had a thought, one that had yet to occur to me, and it prooved right.  The ownership and permissions on some of the files had become all FUBAR'd.  Fix them and it works.

----------

## fidler

Its true.  I had the same problem.  if you ls -al test.php it gives

--------- 1 apache apahce 15613 ... test.php

If you chmod +rw test.php it works just fine.

----------

## jarrett

I hope somebody in this message knows PHP fairly well...  I would like to remove the logout button in the top menu bar under IMP.  I use horde as my start page and the logout button is on the menu bar at the bottom.  Any suggestions on at least how to find what creates the button?

----------

## jarrett

Nevermind.  I just found it after pulling some more hair out.  I've been using the guide for setting IMP up that's at http://www.geocities.com/oliversl/imp/.  Even though it says that its specific to Red Hat 9, it'll work for just about any distro.  Installing everything by this guide the file is /var/www/mail/horde/imp/templates/menu/menu.inc.  If I remember right (been so long since I've had to mess with it) Gentoo puts everything in /home/httpd or something like that.  You can just comment out the few lines that's in there about "logout"  Just thought you would be interested.

----------

